# What the heck is eating my OKRA?



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

My okra plants are about 4-6" tall, and something has been chewing off the leaves down to the stem. I wouldn't think an okra plant would be tasty to anything, but apparently so. I'm guessing deer or rabbits; its too dry now to see tracks. Would red pepper deter both of these?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

my guess is deer. Before I put up a deer fence they loved my okra.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Deer, or groundhog (woodchuck).


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I would say deer too.I have never had deer to eat sweet corn before the ears form.This year they walk right down the row biting off one foot tall stalks and eating them.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Anything but me! I think it has to be a regional thing. bleck.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My goats seem to love it as well.

Much to my surprise I discovered we can eat baby Okra leaves like greens, so the culprit could be anything.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't figure out why anything or anyone would eat okra :lookout:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> I can't figure out why anything or anyone would eat okra :lookout:


 Have you triedum fried?


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

It is sooooooooo good fried. Along with onions, green peppers, and green tomatoes. Very delicious, although I'm sure not totally healthy. 

I admit, I'm a fan of it in soups too. I am hoping this year to have enough to can mixed with tomatoes, just for soups. 

Then again, if the deer (or whatever) keep eating my plants I won't have any at all.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Have you triedum fried?


Or pickled?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Have you triedum fried?


 Yeah, I call it 'fried green pus'


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> I can't figure out why anything or anyone would eat okra :lookout:


It grows on you. At first I only saw it as this slimy snot like stuff, but eventually I started to like it. Breaded and fried it isn't so bad. Or pickled.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I promise that I won't eat your okra.


----------



## mtnbluet881 (Jun 4, 2006)

I love them, my DH hates them. So....we don't have them very often as I know I have to "eat the whole thing."


Why? I don't know. With some things that is just the way it is.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I HATED okra until I tasted what my in-laws did with it. I was only eating a little to be polite but it was really good!

They just mixed 1 teaspoon of salt with 1 cup of flour, sliced the okra 1/2 inch thick, stirred everything together, and fried it in oil.

Sometimes the simple recipies are the best! It was not slimy, it was crunchy and good!


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I planted 50 Okra seeds this year but only have 18 plants left. Rabbits!!! The rabbits and crows tore my garden up. I had to replant a lot of zuchinni, squash, peas, and the seeds I got from Jesse, well the crows had a hay day with all the beans. I only have 1 Chinese Noodle Bean plant that survived!!!

But things could be worse I guess!!!

After reading Terri's post it makes me realize what a different world we live in. In the south I have eaten fried Okra since childhood. It was always a staple in our house during the summer and early fall.


----------

